
Great video of Human Interface guru Bill Buxton on the design process - comatose_kid
http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=323680309&channel=324389485
======
comatose_kid
Bill is guy worth learning more about: www.billbuxton.com

Among the many interesting points in this talk are his criticisms of the ipod.

Aside:

I'd add one ipod criticism of mine - you have to look at the ipod to find the
music you want. Kind of dangerous when you drive. I'd fix this by adding a
text-to-speech engine that says either the first letter of the
album/artist/song or the first word, or the entire entry depending on
scrolling speed.

